# Transshipper questions



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

No, I'm not looking to import a fish *now*. But I really really want to one day! Maybe even this time next year. Squee! 

Anyway. The closest transshipper to me is Koo Yang in Minnesota. His email is bettaworld09 so I assume he runs that Betta World LFS. I have heard a little about the store (mainly from BettaStarter24's posts haha) but I have never, literally ever, heard of this transshipper. Any reviews or past experiences to share? I'm not dead set on using the closest one. Shipping fee still applies anyway. But still since the fish itself would cost probably $25+ it would be great to save as much as I can on shipping. Extra questions:

1) do they all use USPS? If not, who does?
2) can you pick your shipping options? I prefer 2-Day whenever possible TBH
3) do they charge a multitude of handling fees - as in the box, the heat pack, the packing peanuts, the styrofoam liners, AND THEN the handling fee? 
4) can they hold fish for a short time before shipping them out for any reason?
5) is there any one of them that has more DOA cases than everyone else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

You could call or email and ask. I'm lucky, Linda Oson is less than an hour from me so go pick mine up. All she charges for that is a $2 per fish handling fee. I have gotten several from Thailand through her and it's really nice. They are young, healthy, no torn fins or diseases/parasites. I won't go to a local pet or fish store for a Betta ever again. Unless it's to rescue, the care is appalling, they're always sick, they have shredded fins and are just unhealthy. I don't like the idea of creating more demand by buying from those places. Plus they all give terrible advice, even the aquarium store, that takes such good care of all their other fish and reptiles had bettas in one of those horrid Betta falls things. The owner tried to tell me bettas like dirty water! Ugh.
They like it shaded and not too bright, but not murky gross water you can cut with a knife!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

My exact reason right there. Seren will be my last pet store girl. I used to think my LFS - where I got her from - is an exception. But then I found my foster Naga. This is his 5th day here and he's still not getting any better. *sigh*

Anyway. I imagine they receive ten thousand emails per day. Isn't it annoying to receive one that is not from an actual buyer? ._.

Edit: another thing I'm thinking about is contacting a forum member that lives close to the transshipper so they can pick the fish up in person. And then they can ship the fish to me in 2-day Priority which is significantly cheaper


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've used Koo yang recently for 2 separate shipments of fish, mu husband's red koi girl, and later on my blue metallic male and yellow koi female. Really happy with him as a transshipprer-I'd recommend calling him to ask about pricing, he has either picked up or called me back fairly soon after I called (I'm on the east coast and called around 9-9:30am and 5pm EST with success). My husband's beta I paid extra for Fedex overnight (that's a big costly, but I didn't want to risk her getting lost/delayed in usps), but the other two were shipped 2day priority usps.
Koo yang had a very cheep transhipper fee (handling fee) I think $3. I got my fish at a time of year that didn't need heatpack/Styrofoam so don't know about costs for that (they were well packed in thick packing paper). I can't say if he will hold fish, be aware if the fish ti held its left in its small bag of water it was shipped in, transshippers rarely re-bag them with fresh water. If you live near enough to Koo Yang to drive there I'd recommend driving over to pick the fish up.

I can't speak for other transhippers, the only other one I used was Jesse in FL, and lately I've heard a lot of bad reviews about him. I've never used the ones in Ca or CO.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yaay a good review! I can't drive up to Minnesota unfortunately =\ so he's willing to let you pick and choose the shipping company and delivery options? That sounds great


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't have personal interaction experience with him lol as I've said in my posts. But from the fish I saw in his shop he does seem to care for them. Ignoring half of the shipment still in bags in styrofoam coolers. but other than that.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Linda Olson in Denver takes them out of the bags they come in and gives them fresh water and air before repacking to reship. Mine are still in the bags they come in, but they're only at her place for a few hours before I get there to get them. It takes one day for them to get to Denver! The last letter I sent from Colorado to Washington state took a week! 
I doubt if a transhipper would be bothered by you getting in touch to find out what's what, it's a business.and they want happy customers.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I also used Linda Olson as she was a 20 minute drive from me in Denver. She received shipment on the 4th of Jan. from Sellers who shipped on the 3rd. She told me she had 6 boxes full that she had to pick up from the airport. I was amazed at how many fish were at her house. Literally hundreds. She then had to ship out, so I am sure it was a few days from her to the final destination. I think it was $30-$40 depending on what shipment you chose. Being able to pick up from her with just a $2 handling fee was worth ordering from Aquabid. I got my fish probably 30 minutes after she arrived from the airport. Before I ordered I called her and she was great with answering my questions. I suggest you call Koo Yang, and see how he handles shipping. I like that you can get exactly what fish you want.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Now if i ordered off AB (Ever got the guts) I'd probably go for Koo Yang because I live 15 minutes from his shop and can avoid the $15 shipping from transhipper to my house.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ahaa I just placed a bid on AB, people. Talking about impulse control! So it looks like I'm receiving mostly good reviews about multiple transshippers... So in that case I'd stick with Koo Yang. @BettaStarter24 hey that's great! If for whatever reason I need more time to set up Willow's tank can you pick her up and foster for a day or two? <3 I'll get you cookies!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Possibly, I've never shipped fish before but I'm having one shipped to me soon I could probably reuse that stuff but get new heat pack obviously


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would probably ask for cost of shipping


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I do have a spare tank I could set her up in


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

It looks like they are shipping to Koo Yang tomorrow Jan 17, so he will receive his shipment on Monday the 18th. If your auction hasn't closed by then, you will have to wait until the next shipment date. I think they ship every 2 weeks.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Bobioden said:


> It looks like they are shipping to Koo Yang tomorrow Jan 17, so he will receive his shipment on Monday the 18th. If your auction hasn't closed by then, you will have to wait until the next shipment date. I think they ship every 2 weeks.


Yikes okay that's far sooner than I thought. People say they ship every month! D: The auction closes today. Monday is a holiday though so nothing will get delivered until Tuesday. 



BettaStarter24 said:


> I would probably ask for cost of shipping


Aha good thing I asked. Looks like she's gonna arrive too early after all  ATM the tank has literally nothing but a heater ._. 

and of course! Just gimme your PayPal  I'll repay you for the heat pack as well

EDIT: oooorrr I can just ask the seller to ship her on the next shipment batch. Do they do that? I totally can't have her *now*, guys >< that tank... it's empty.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seren27 said:


> Yikes okay that's far sooner than I thought. People say they ship every month! D: The auction closes today. Monday is a holiday though so nothing will get delivered until Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

WAIT. Why did the seller pick the trans shipper for me? D:< Grrrr I'm not paying that invoice until he switched me from Linda Olson to Koo Yang!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Contact the seller and ask to use Koo Yang.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I emailed him. Let's see how fast he replies ._. I'm kinda expecting some communication issues TBH since the policy and description pages don't have the best English on Earth but we'll see.


----------

